# Servlet: Pfad zu Webcontent



## 23 (3. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

wie ist der Pfad zu einem Ordner im Webcontent aus einem Servlet?

Im Webcontent habe ich einen Ordner css.

Wie lade ich quasi im Servlet Dateien aus dem css Ordner?

Viele Grüße


----------



## mvitz (3. Nov 2009)

Wozu willst du diese Daten genau laden?

Nur zum anzeigen reicht einfach der Pfad + Name ohne das du diese Datei laden müsstest.


----------



## 23 (3. Nov 2009)

Wenn ich auf einer JSP bin kann ich schreiben css/x.css

Aber ich möchte diese x.css als URL oder FILE im Servlet laden und ich weiß nicht den Pfad dort hin (Klar der Pfad ist C:\Workspace.... aber wenn das Projekt auf einem andern Rechner läuft stimmt dieser Pfad nicht mehr!)


----------



## mvitz (3. Nov 2009)

Was geht ist

getContext().getResource() bzw. getContext().getResourceAsStream() je nachdem was du brauchst. Bedenke aber, dass du diese Ausgabe anschließend nicht mehr als Verweis innerhalb der HTML Datei benutzen kannst, da der Client diese nicht mehr laden kann.


----------



## 23 (3. Nov 2009)

Und was übergebe ich als Pfad?


----------



## mvitz (4. Nov 2009)

ServletContext (Servlet API Documentation)

Kurz zusammengefasst:

Der Pfad muss mit "/" beginnen
Er beginnt im ContextRoot (= WebContent)

Somit müsste bei dir z.B. folgendes:

```
URL url = getServletContext().getResource("/css/x.css");
```
funktionieren.

Edit: Aber auf die Idee ins JavaDoc für die Servlet API zu gucken, hättest du auch selber können...


----------



## 23 (4. Nov 2009)

Danke


----------

